# Craigslist traded for an Aire Sea Tiger



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I've never paddled one of these but I now own one sold a canoe and some other misc unused stuff in my garage. Being that it was all random stuff in my way I'm feeling pretty great about this. Anyone ever paddled one? It is about 4 years old and apparently was just used for 2 trips to Baja. Looks new. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

Its a decent boat to replace a canoe with, but it does not replace a sea kayak.

They do not track nearly as well as a canoe or sea kayak, but they track much better than a WW inflatable or pool toy like most sevylors.

Don't try to use it on whitewater.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

We just never used the canoe mostly due to it being such a pain to transport. I'm hoping it will get us out padding local flat water vs not being on the water at all when rivers aren't running 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

I've seen them in use before (I think). It looked kind of long and skinny. If it is the one I believe I saw then they have a little sail you can get for them. That actually looked pretty cool for the lake . . . and you can deflate it, roll it up, and put it in the back.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah it's long 18ft, we used it last night, it felt fast compared to the canoe and having a rudder is real nice. Wife felt more secure and daughter could easily swim and reenter. Best part rolling it up and throwing inside car! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

